# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Minder bloedverlies

## marcella81

ik ben al 5 jaar af van de pil
heb altijd mijn menstruatie op tijd gehad met normale tot veel bloedverlies 
nu heb ik de laatste 2 x heel weinig bloedverlies gekregen 
ben niet zwanger, wil dit wel in de toekomst ben daarom bang dat er iets aan de hand is
het komt wel gewoon op tijd alleen is heel weing 

groetjes tjel

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tjel,

Het is vanaf hier lastig te zeggen hoe dit zou kunnen komen. Qua zwangerschap zou je het zelf wel kunnen nagaan. Heb je de afgelopen tijd onveilige seks gehad? Aangezien je niet meer aan de pil bent ben je misschien aan een andere vorm van anticonceptie gegaan. Zo nee dan is er wel een kans op zwangerschap. Mocht je dit echt heel erg dwars zitten zou het je misschien goed doen om even een afspraak bij de huisarts te maken, deze kan je zo uit je zorgen helpen!

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## marcella81

dank je wel voor je bericht

ik heb een zwangerschaps test gedaan, en die was negatief, 
het is niet erg als ik zwanger zou worden, is altijd welkom
vind het juist daarom eng dat ik niet zwanger ben, en ineens weinig bloedverlies heb 
het gaat meer om mijn vruchtbaarheid, ik weet niet of daar iets mee te maken zou kunnen hebben, als je ineens minder to heeel weinig bloedverlies heb.


groetjes

----------


## sietske763

er zijn zat voorbeelden van mensen die toch zwanger blijken te zijn en gewoon wat minder bloedverlies hebben en dat als een menstruatie zien.
zou je je niet op hormonen kunnen laten controleren om zo meer duidelijkheid te kunnen krijgen.
en over de zwangerschap test; die werkt alleen voor de eerste tijd, als je langer zwanger bent dan kan je dat niet meer uit de urine halen....
mijn vriendin was dus 1 van de voorbeelden, werd gewoon minder ongesteld (bloedverlies) en heeft daar niet verder over nagedacht, uiteindelijk toch paar x urine getest maar die waren allemaal negatief,
uiteindelijk bleek ze 6 maanden zwanger te zijn.
ik zeg niet dat het bij jou zo is.....maar het gebeurt dus toch.

----------


## marcella81

bedankt voor de tip, ik ga een afspraak maken bij de gynocoloog, ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben, maar je weet het maar nooit, ben al moeder en dus een keer zwanger geweest, en had alle kwalen, nou hoefd dat natuurlijk niet altijd, (heb nu helemaal geen kwalen dat ik denk kan lijden op een zwangerschap)
ik laat het jullie weten wat de uitslag is.
groetjes

----------

